# M40A3 vs. SR-25



## Chad (Mar 22, 2008)

Post from Shep8541 over at LRI:



> M40A3 vs. SR-25
> 
> During the time I was deployed to Iraq I was fortunate enough to carry the M40A3 and SR-25 sniper rifles. I used both guns extensively in both urban and desert environments.
> 
> ...





Follow up from some questions:



> I shot the Lake City 175 gr HPBT exclusively. There weren't any other options. I never had any problems that could be attributed to a "match" type chamber. I only had a few malfunctions with the 25 and all of those were my fault. One time I cleaned the bolt carrier group and did not fully insert the firing pin. The firing pin retaining pin fit in just fine but the firing pin was too far back to strike the primer. On rare occasions the SR-25 would doublefeed, failure to eject, etc. Any problem I had with it was comparable to any AR problem. You have to keep it clean. Stoner mags came with the 25. The suppressor pitted the barrel but only cosmetically. Yes it would rust a little and leave a scar on the finish but would not affect accuracy. The suppressor would be a little harder to remove after using it. The most rounds I fired through it at 1 time was about 50. The POI never seemed to change. Other snipers told me that the suppressor would improve groups but I could never see a difference. I can't tell you if there was a land or groove at 12 oclock on the muzzle.


----------



## AWP (Mar 22, 2008)

Interesting read. Thank you,


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks for posting..


----------



## Rabid Badger (Mar 22, 2008)

Great read!! 

Have you thought of a smaller sub-gun for carry with the 25 for urban work?? M9's aren't meant for room/house clearing.

Hides have to be found and cleared first. 

Can't always leave the clearing to the grunts and a 25 ain't meant for moving to your POD and engaging on the way........

;)


----------



## Chad (Mar 22, 2008)

I did not write the article, another 8541 did.

That said, I imagine they are doing the best they can with what is available.

Chad


----------



## GordonAlways (Feb 15, 2009)

*tradition*

Designated Marksman - M21, M25, and SR25.

Snipers - M24 and M40

The nature of designated marksman missions are giving the infantry a longer reaching capability. The nature of sniper missions are shooting high value targets at long range with very accurate rifle fire. I guess Im a traditionalist but a sniper should keep a sniper rifle. Maybe they should fit folding stocks to the M40A3's.

I read in a book by Mark Spicer that the updated M21 beat out the SR25 AND a military PSG1 type rifle.  Why is the SR25 even still around? 

I shoot an Armalite M15A2 National Match with 77 grain sierra matchking. My rifle in particular holds .8 MOA at 100 yards. Select Army and Marine Scout snipers have gotten 800 yard kills with rack grade M16s using 77 grain rounds and outfitted with two stage triggers. (source: Trigger Men by Hans Halberstadt)


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Feb 15, 2009)

Good post Chad!


----------



## lancero (Feb 16, 2009)

GordonAlways said:


> Designated Marksman - M21, M25, and SR25.
> 
> Snipers - M24 and M40
> 
> ...



Gordon, do you conduct a lot of sniper missions in the Civil Air Patrol?  If not, keep your opinion of what the "nature of sniper mission" is to yourself.  Not all sniper mission involve engaging "high value targets."  The targets can be targets of oppurtunity or whatever targets support the mission.  

Stay in your lane, hero.


----------



## 08steeda (Feb 16, 2009)

Gordo....did you get a bloody nose or what!!! This is the wrong crowd to use your Google IQ with!!! Ouch!!!


----------



## 08steeda (Feb 16, 2009)

Cool Read CHAD!!! Thanks


----------



## AssadUSMC (Feb 16, 2009)

"Hero"... Nice - it was always a bad sign when my 1stSgt would say that.

Good posting - I always read/hear about how the SR-25 sucks, but I couldn't imagine it being that bad.  Again, this is a good example of "the right tool for the right job".


----------



## SoloKing (Feb 17, 2009)

Solid info on both guns and equipment.

The problem that I have ran into with the SR-25 is that their dependability from model to model is no good. I'v used one that could hold a group very well and another using same ammo (same lot) wouldn't hold any kind of a group. Fired two more models that would Type 2 malfunction (double feed, usually a failure to extract) ever couple of rounds. Have heard a lot of the same from Snipers I have worked with of late. Not knocking the SR at all it's a great idea, that the manufacturer needs to refine by putting more time into the R&D before shipping it to us. As a result I nor any Snipers in my team carry the SR for any mission, and is why I lug my 50 everywere I go.


----------



## Rogers0317 (Feb 17, 2009)

Gotta agree, I do not really like the MK 11.  Mine will hold about 1.5 MOA but I havent got to shoot it at extended ranges so I doubt it will continue to hold 1.5 at longer ranges.  Some of the other guys in the platoon have had reliability issues.  I stick with the m40a3 on missions.


----------



## pardus (Feb 17, 2009)

Do you guys have access to M21s?


----------



## SoloKing (Feb 18, 2009)

pardus762 said:


> Do you guys have access to M21s?



To be honest I have never heard of it. If you have info please send.:)


----------



## pardus (Feb 18, 2009)

SoloKing said:


> To be honest I have never heard of it. If you have info please send.:)



Seriously???? :uhh:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M21_Sniper_Weapon_System


----------



## Teufel (Feb 18, 2009)

The M21 is basically the USMC DMR both of which are souped up M14s.  The snipers in my platoon got a lot of work out of the MK 11 aka SR 25 without any problems.  I have heard of guys having problems with the system but we did not experience any.  Guys were getting suppressed kills from 500-650 yds without problems.  It did not perform as well closer to a grand.  They also used the DMR, M107/M82A1, Darpa and M40A3 pretty extensively.  Each rifle has it's place.


----------



## pardus (Feb 18, 2009)

Teufel said:


> Each rifle has it's place.



That is the key right there!



> Post from Shep8541 over at LRI:
> 
> The fastest bolt handler in the world could not keep up with the semi auto



Bollocks!! Shep needs to learn some history!


----------



## Ravage (Feb 18, 2009)

Teufel said:


> Darpa and M40A3 pretty extensively.



Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency ?


----------



## Teufel (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah sorry DARPA commissioned Iron Brigade Armory to develop the XM-3. It's a 7.62 suppressed bold gun


----------



## SoloKing (Feb 18, 2009)

pardus762 said:


> Seriously???? :uhh:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M21_Sniper_Weapon_System



Oh........ well, I feel like a dumb ass! Yes I do know the weapon, just so used to calling it DMR didn't remember the M21:doh:

I'm doing 8 counts for this one........ha ha


----------



## M25BeastShooter (Sep 7, 2009)

Been preaching the semi-auto sniper rifle since I was a Lt in the 5th ID in 1985.  The M21's problem was it used 1960's tech.  The M25/DMR uses 21st century tech.  McMillan fiberglass, SS barrels, three point Brookfield/SADLAK mounts ect.  Make this system rugged accurate and reliable.

Sniping in combat is more about hitting more priority targets than the 1000 yard one shot kill on the "Field Marshal"

Oh the M24 great Target rifle built for the AMU guru's. Lacking in the combat end of the fight


----------



## Headshot (Sep 7, 2009)

We trained first on the M21's with the ART I and II scopes (pains in the ass) before we got to handle the M24's.  The 24 sucked from a hide standpoint as it had no flash hider and you would blow a tossed salad about 15' in front of you if you were too close to any kind of greenery, thereby giving away your position and limiting your available positions at that. One positive side is it made me more intentional in selecting my routes and hide sites. Any improvements on those are exactly that.


----------



## urdaddyjeep (Sep 10, 2009)

ya know i have a problem with any of the semi sniper systems.. but hey that is just this remf talkin here... 

but give me a good bolt gun anyday...

BTW nice read..


----------



## The91Bravo (Sep 10, 2009)

The M110 SASS is still breaking.  They all got shipped back to KA from 5th grp, and then came back, thus far the folks teachin are not too satisfied.

my .02 from the outside looking in.


----------



## koz (Sep 10, 2009)

The SR25 took about 70 in-house modifications to get it running right.  But once it was, it was a great gun.  M110, not so much...


----------

